# Cara's 1st posh paws trip



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Well Cara had her first big groom on Saturday and she looks lovely. Thanks for the advice, took some pictures with me so I could describe what we wanted. She came out smelling of strawberries and had a little Christmas bow in her hair .... OH was not pleased at that.

She also has a nice new burgandy outhwaites coat with pink trim. I final managed to get my baby girl something pink ... Discreet maybe but stil pink

Have pictures on my iPhone but pc dodgy. Can you upload pics direct from an iPhone and if so how do you do it?


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes u can download photobucket app. It works really well very easy. Emma x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Emma said:


> Yes u can download photobucket app. It works really well very easy. Emma x


Got the app Emma and uploaded 2 Cara pics now what do I do? Xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Please can someone try these and tell me if it works

















Kirsty xx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep! Lookin good!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking good Cara .. dont worry if daddy hates your bows - You are a pretty girl ... we love your girly bow

shhh dont tell anyone but male dog Oakley is now living with parents and he has been to the groomers twice, each time he came home with cute little bows tied to his collar ... fab groomers and he is such a pampered pouch ... what a ta*t .. 

I love the little bows groomers add


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah got a feeling this could be addictive


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Kirsty, where did you take her? We're looking into groomers as Vincent has suddenly had a massive hair growth spurt!! We're thinking once he is about 5 and a hald months to get it done.
We want to have the teddy bear cut, but really worried as he's looking more poodley right now so don't want a groomer to give him a poodle cut


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Cara looks so pretty and girly....I'm with you maybe not the bow  Where as brother Yogi looks so laddish.... kinda scruffy surfer dude.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Cara looks lovely and bet you are relieved too


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Cara looks so pretty and girly....I'm with you maybe not the bow  Where as brother Yogi looks so laddish.... kinda scruffy surfer dude.


He's adorable. Trust me Cara is happiest out with her Dad getting muddy. In the spring time may we bring her over for a big brother play date? Xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Kirsty, where did you take her? We're looking into groomers as Vincent has suddenly had a massive hair growth spurt!! We're thinking once he is about 5 and a hald months to get it done.
> We want to have the teddy bear cut, but really worried as he's looking more poodley right now so don't want a groomer to give him a poodle cut


Hi Ruth

We took Cara to Posh Paws http://poshpawsstubbins.vpweb.co.uk/

I took a couple of pictures I found on the forum of a typical poo cut. It cost £24 for the 1.5 hour full works. 

This gives you guys time to pop into Ramsbottom for coffee. The Lounge is nice, so is Baileys tea shop and also the chocolate cafe.

This will be Cara's groomers from now on. Xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

ooooh, ok I think I saw them during my search. I think I was worried that she's done a lot of poodles! I think Dan would faint if I came home with Vincent with a poodle cut 
But I am glad to see Cara looking ADORABLE so I might rethink!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Cara looks fab, very pretty!


----------

